
AR.js: Efficient Augmented Reality for the Web Using ARToolKit - ghosh
https://github.com/jeromeetienne/ar.js
======
greggman
I suppose I should just try (don't have an android ATM) but in the past, ever
time I've tried one of these AR demos it requires basically perfect lighting.
Nothing is ever stable, the thing being projected to match the world bounces
around, disappears, jumps 10-30cm.

I'm rarely in a good lighting situation apparently.

Has this kind of thing gotten any better?

------
AndrewKemendo
If you are having problems using this it's because only a handful of mobile
browsers allow the camera feed.

See my question to HN here about this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13593193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13593193)

------
foliveira
Really cool.

I've tinkered with Augmented Reality in Android some years ago but all I got
was a native module (actually ARToolkitPlus) and you'd send frames from the
camera to it and it would identify markers and output the area where it was
located in screen coordinates.

Once more really cool work on AR.js!

------
synaesthesisx
Super cool! Good framerate too... I wonder if there's a workout to get run it
on iOS.

~~~
moron4hire
Not until Apple implements getUserMedia in Mobile Safari.

------
yAnonymous
None of the demos work for me. I only see the camera picture. Firefox for
mobile.

------
bhouston
Unfortunately this doesn't do markerless.

~~~
RangerScience
AFAIK, ARTK doesn't do markerless. ARTK is owned by Daqri, and last I knew,
Jerome was still working there; so I'd bet that it this integrates with the
Daqri tracking cube (for markerless) before ARTK gets the feature. Mostly
because, AFAIK, the cube exists and the pure software version doesn't.

